# beginner



## stoney1972 (Jan 4, 2017)

well had a cheap aldi barista machine and cheap grinder love what I have been able to produce from it for the money but now looking to upgrade

thing is not got 1000s of spare pounds so maybe used might be the best route any help would be great


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum stoney1972!

You just missed out on a great starter machine of the Rancilio Silvia with PID (a digital temp controller) over in the For Sale thread but keep an eye out as there's always stuff coming up.

What's your budget (remembering that a decent grinder is important)?


----------



## stoney1972 (Jan 4, 2017)

Milanski said:


> Welcome to the forum stoney1972!
> 
> You just missed out on a great starter machine of the Rancilio Silvia with PID (a digital temp controller) over in the For Sale thread but keep an eye out as there's always stuff coming up.
> 
> What's your budget (remembering that a decent grinder is important)?


 around 400 ish if possible I no the grinder has got to be decent that's why was thinking used thanks for the help


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

...you should be able to get a Eureka Mingnon, Iberital MC2 (or better - speak to Caffeechap, see what he's got available) and a Gaggia Classic/Rancilio Silvia for that budget.


----------



## stoney1972 (Jan 4, 2017)

thanks milanski will message him


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Where are you based stoney?


----------



## stoney1972 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sheffield gcg


----------

